# PETS scheme (Dog) Vet req'd Dunkerque or Calais for Aug 2005



## 90212

Can anyone please reccomend a vet to worm & provide tick treatment as per PETS scheme in Dunkerque or Calais for our Golden Retriever. How much does it cost?

Thanks
Monty


----------



## smifee

hi monty

we use Docteur Christiane Petry, 1148 Boulevard du General De Gaulle, 62100 Calais. Tel 0321347739. Can't remember the cost. 

It's near the beach car park if you wildcamp or the campsite backing onto the port if you don't. Site is only suitable for an overnight.

Don't make the mistake i did first time - you can't travel until 24 hrs after the treatment. Travel is deemed by the tunnel to mean checking in. AND you can't travel after 48hrs after the treatment.

Also if you treat your animal with frontline make sure you don't do it too close to your return because frontline is part of the treatment and you don't want to be giving a double dose.


----------



## 90212

Thanks smifee for your reply. 8)
Monty


----------



## 89499

Hi smiffee

Posted: Sun Feb 06, 2005 9:38 pm Post subject: 

we use Docteur Christiane Petry, 1148 Boulevard du General De Gaulle, 62100 Calais. Tel 0321347739. Can't remember the cost. 


just read this post .... would you happen to know of a similar vet near to Le Havre???

cheers sugarplum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


we use Docteur Christiane Petry, 1148 Boulevard du General De Gaulle, 62100 Calais. Tel 0321347739.


----------



## smifee

hi sugarplum

sorry. no knowledge re le havre. since the pet passport scheme have only crossed via the tunnel.

however in 2000 we were in france for 6 months with the dog and consulted 4 vets. 2 very good, 1 excellent the 4th was so bad he didn't charge us.

you will probably find vets in le havre are so used to treating brit dogs for the scheme that there'll be no problem.


----------



## 89499

Hi smiffee

thankx for the reply... and yes you're right, Im sure I'll find vets in le havre who will know exactly wots wot......just picking brains to save me the trouble of finding out for myself! 
Pure laziness really, but it's also good to know if one can be recommended... as with everything else on this site. Someone is bound to have been there/done it before! :lol:

happpy trails
sugarplum


----------



## Anonymous

*vets near calais*

hi monty :idea: there is a vet at st omar recommended by a mmm reader in october, he is Dr Dandrifosse at clinique veterinaire du haut point,5 rue de belfort,62500 St Omar.(phone0321882889) he speaks excellent english,when you ring ask for Bernadette, the receptionist,she also speaks good english. Also she and her husband run a small camp site within 40 minuets of calais.We will be using them when we come back in november :lol: . Hope this may be of some use to you.
tom eve and two dogs


----------



## Anonymous

Just a thought :-k might it be an idea to have some sort of list somewhere on the site of recommended vets that are registered with the PET Passport Scheme?


----------



## 90212

Thanks barrosa & TheOggies for your replys. 
Monty


----------



## womokiste

Hi, had some problems with our pet-passport some weeks ago. Our german vet did write down the exact time of the vaccination. So we had to go to a vet in Calais and wait 24 hours. 
Costs for treatment echinococcus and tics - 60 €  

Vet: Centre Veterinaire Curie, Boulevard Curie, Calais, Tel:0321-821511 

Franz Peter


----------



## 88944

*Re: vets near calais*



Anonymous said:


> hi monty :idea: there is a vet at st omar recommended by a mmm reader in october, he is Dr Dandrifosse at clinique veterinaire du haut point,5 rue de belfort,62500 St Omar.(phone0321882889) he speaks excellent english,when you ring ask for Bernadette, the receptionist,she also speaks good english. Also she and her husband run a small camp site within 40 minuets of calais.We will be using them when we come back in november :lol: . Hope this may be of some use to you.
> tom eve and two dogs


I have tried to ring this phone number 0033 321 882889, but it apears to be a fax line. Any knowledge?

Regards,

Ian


----------



## zaskar

*Re: vets near calais*



Anonymous said:


> hi monty :idea: there is a vet at st omar recommended by a mmm reader in october, he is Dr Dandrifosse at clinique veterinaire du haut point,5 rue de belfort,62500 St Omar.(phone0321882889) he speaks excellent english,when you ring ask for Bernadette, the receptionist,she also speaks good english. Also she and her husband run a small camp site within 40 minuets of calais.We will be using them when we come back in november :lol: . Hope this may be of some use to you.
> tom eve and two dogs


Please note that as lovely as both the people and the site are, this is a rather compact site and not really suitable for large units. Would have liked to get my RV there but after visiting on my m/bike, wouldn't recomend anything over 25ft (poss' less).
H.T.H


----------



## zaskar

womokiste said:


> Hi, had some problems with our pet-passport some weeks ago. Our german vet did write down the exact time of the vaccination. So we had to go to a vet in Calais and wait 24 hours.
> Costs for treatment echinococcus and tics - 60 €
> 
> On a similar note, be VERY carefull how the vet fills in the form with the time and date. On the form, there are seperate boxes for the time and date. Our vet (Christian Petry) put both the date and time in the same box and we were grilled about it big time a Calais departure!
> That aside, I would recomend Christian every time. She is extremely helpfull, speaks VERY good English (wish my French was that good) and always has a smile.


----------



## zulurita

The new Blue Pets Passport is easier to use and no worries regarding correct paper work! Just have to make sure the vet writes on the correct page and puts details in the correct spaces, we always double check it BEFORE we leave the vets.


----------



## 95540

*pet Passport*

We have taken our two collies to Dr Dandrifosse in St Omer 3 times a year since the passports started. We cannot recommend him and his partner Mme Gerion ,highly enough. When our one collie, jack, had prostrate problems they were kind enough to explain the UK vets treatment and checked him out free of charge. We had more information from them than our vet at home! They really know our system of return and ensure that the timing is correct. 
As for the campsite, we have a motorhome of 28 ft and stay in la Chaumiere- Bernadette the receptionist's campsite. Bernadette is also a very talented cook. We will be with them in April again.  :lol:


----------



## 104537

Hi.......just wondering how much it costs to have the treatments.

Thanks


----------



## inkey-2008

It depends on the weight of the dog/cat/ferret because the dose of Frontline varies with the weight. 

We 42e for a 22kilo dog. That was in Alancon. 1 days drive from the ports works for us.

Andy


----------



## chalky9

We paid about the same last year in St Omer.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I paid just over 40 something euros for TWO dogs at Forges, a couple of hours drive from Calais. Our dogs are medium welsh terriers.


----------



## cilkad

We are going to Scotland in about two weeks and I was wondering about the procedure before the crossing?
What do you do first - buy the ferry ticket or do the "dog" procedure?
What happens if you buy the ticket (we are not going to book it in advance) and then something goes wrong with the dog and you can not enter Britain?
Thanks a lot.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## 121576

*Re: PETS scheme (Dog) Vet req'd Dunkerque or Calais for Aug*



Monty said:


> Can anyone please reccomend a vet to worm & provide tick treatment as per PETS scheme in Dunkerque or Calais for our Golden Retriever. How much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks
> Monty


Hello Monty, have used many vets in the past,the nearer to calais you get the more expensive they become,beware dutch vets as they dont seem to understand the regulations!! this one may be a bit far north for you unless you are coming from germany netherlands or belgium,i visited him last week and no problem,although he will tell you dog should have a blood test each year?not true as expiry date on pets passport is the critical thing.
Dr,N, Simpelare,abdijaan6) 8460 Oudenburg,Belgium. tel 59266449, cost e 40 and he suplies all the correct treatment,he speaks perfect english,you can park outside his house,evening surgery open from 6.30.He also has the largest collection of single malt whiskeys outside scotland and will no doubt offer you a nip.
Kind regards,have a good trip.
Peter Kean.


----------

